# Tumor



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

About a month ago my almost 2 year old Vizsla got this knot on her back leg right at her knee. It started out pinkish and now has progressed to a gross scabby bigger knot with a little blood. I took her to the vet back when it first showed up and was told it was a benign normal tumor that some juvenile dogs get and it should go away on its own in a couple months. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. The first picture is from when it first appeared the second is from an hour ago.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your vet probably thinks it's a histiocytoma. They normally go away on their own, within 2-3 months.
If it grows, or is not gone at the 3 month mark, I would have it removed. Or at the least, get a needle biopsy. 
Even non cancerous growths can keep growing, so I like to have them removed.


----------



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

How do you recommend I handle it from here on? I've got a call in to my vet but was just curious how you took care of it. It's oozing and really gross this morning. I had to put a bandage on it and a cone on her to keep her from messing with it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With the change in it, I would have the vet either look at it. Or email a picture to them. Anything not gone in three months I have removed, and sent to a lab.

There are always exceptions to the rule, but for the most part This has worked for me.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

One thing is definite... it is not normal. I should think a Vet. will want to find out, what it is for sure, by biopsy and go from there. If your dog needs a cone to keep it from
licking it, then you can be sure, it is bothering it.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

akc0804 said:


> How do you recommend I handle it from here on? I've got a call in to my vet but was just curious how you took care of it. It's oozing and really gross this morning. I had to put a bandage on it and a cone on her to keep her from messing with it.


This really has to be looked at by your vet. And you did the right thing by keeping your dog from licking it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis had one when he was about 12 month old, it went after 2-3 months, never to be seen again.


----------



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for all your concern and advice. It is looking much better. I spoke to the vet and she said often these types of tumors get nasty then clear up and she was right. The area is pretty flat now it almost went completely down overnight. It was pretty crazy it has also stopped oozing and doesn't appear to bother her much. I hope she never gets one again as it was starting to freak me out. The pic is what it looks like now.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Are you within traveling distance of a specialist? It doesn't hurt to get a second opinion right? Prayers for a full recovery. In such cases how often should one physically examine their Vizslas for abnormalities? Three times a week? Four? Are Vizslas tumor prone? I heard that Golden Retrievers are so that is why I am asking. Please keep us ALL informed. Bless you and double bless your Vizslas.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cuddlebug
With the Vizslas smooth coat, lumps, and bumps are easily found. Just running your hands over them is all thats needed in most cases. Vizslas love attention, and most get rubbed on every day.

Histiocytoma go away on there own, so its only wait, and watch them. Vizslas are also prone to fatty tumors. I don't really consider them tumors. More of just a lumps of fat deposits. I have them checked, but not removed. Its why we see a lot of old lumpy vizslas. There just isn't a good reason to put them through surgery, for something that is cosmetic only. 
I think all dogs over 10 years old, have a higher chance of developing cancer. My personal opinion, its the world we live in. A lifetime of being exposed to different chemicals takes a toll on our/their cells. While I don't use any chemicals in my backyard. There is only so much, you have control over.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for writing this. I still know so little after all these years and I just plain worry; glad that you're here to guide us and ground us. I know that you're right petting and stroking these lovely creatures several times a day everyday will keep us posted if anomalies to be sure. By the way did your Vizslas get treats? In Instagram my running pun to caregivers was NOT allow Santa to take our reddogs as his gift under the tree! I mean he would love them all Lol. Hoping the season finds you well and wishing you Happy New Year

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs have a rather large treat allowance.
Some of their favorite store bought treats are beef kneecaps, and bully sticks. 
I also make homemade fruit, and vegetable treats, bake them salmon, and steam green beans. Last week I baked food grade pig ears for them. I figure making it fresh, has to be better than all the preservatives in most dog treats.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't doubt that every dog for miles around wished that they could share that. Sounds happy and tasty - a true labor of love. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Arlo had the same tumor at 9 months old. The vet advised it should fall off in 5 to 6 weeks, if not they would remove. Vet did prescribe Entederm (antibiotic cream). Tumor fell off almost on schedule with no visible damage.


----------

